# fuel injector size



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

what does anyone recomend for a ga16de with headwork, cams,eh'ed intrake manifold, and bolt ons recommend for injectors?


----------



## phastphuker (Jan 3, 2003)

No one else knows either? I sure don't, I have an SR, try Mike K.
Go to Se-R.net, look for the link to his garage. He may have something. Also check the NPM (nissan performance mag), they may have something in the back issues.


----------

